# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Der "Was ich heuer alles zerstört habe"-Thread

## noox

Echt krank, was in einer Saison so alles draufgeht oder getauscht werden muss:


Sattelstütze (gerissen)Sattel (eigentlich kaputt und verloren)Kettenführung (untere Rolle ausgerissen)Rebound Fox RC4 (geht immer weniger)Kette (2x gerissen)SchaltwerkPedale (gehen zwar noch irgendwie, aber eigentlich hinüber: Lager, Pins, Körper deformiert)Laufräder: Dellen und Risse (Risse in 2 x Dt-Swiss 5.1 und 1x Mavic 721erBoxxer ÖldichtungenBoxxer Rebound-Verstell-Einheit (C-Ring gebrochen/verloren, daraufhin die gesamte Einheit verloren)Antrieb Enduro (kleines Kettenblatt 2 Zähne verloren, Rest ausgeschlissen)Rahmen-Lager, Dämpferbuchsen (Austausch nach 1,5 Jahren)Knieschützer lösen sich nach 1,5 Saisonen ziemlich auf (Riemen wieder annähen, Löcher)Helm-Schild-Schraube ausgerissenLenkergriffe
Ich hoffe, ich habe alles aufgeschrieben und es wird nicht noch mehr.

Nachtrag: 

Obere Führung der MRP G2 SL Kettenführung.Auch das neue kleine Kettenblatt zerstört.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hui das is ja schon ein bisserl was

ich hätt auch eine kleine liste:
mehrere Freeride- und Dh-SchläucheSchaltwerk (das meine Saint hat glaub ich auch schon wieder was)Umwerfer (wird derzeit noch als Kefü benutzt)Schalthebel rechtsmehrere BowdenzügeSchaltseile1 Pedal (da hat sich das Lager anscheinend mit Dreck verlegt)GriffeHelm (sind gestern draufgekommen, dass an mehreren stellen bereits die Schale beschädigt ist)TrikotMeine Schuhe zerfallen auch schon langsammeine Bremsscheiben sind auch schon ziemlich blauEin paar Lager haben etwas Spielein Steuersatzmein Schaltauge ist auch leicht verbogen

Außerdem muss ich meine Totem kontrollieren, weil sie auf einmal nicht mehr wirklich fein anspricht und beim einfedern knackst bzw. knarrt...

----------


## syrocool

Lenker leicht verbogen (Direktmount)
2x DH-Reifen
Diverse Schläuche
Schaltauge gebrochen
1x Bremsklötze hinten
DH-Goggle Glas gebrochen
Schild von Helm gebrochen
Augenhöhle gebrochen (Orbitawandfraktur)  :Wink:  ....wurde aber schon repariert und funzt wieder

----------


## noox

@syrocool: Hört sich böse an  :Frown:

----------


## nailen

zum ersten mal am Bikepark gefahren!Griffe (spank lock on)Helm (Schale angerissen) Das mit dem Helm ist stark meine schuld  :Big Grin: Lg

----------


## Philipp

Hab dieses Jahr nur mein Innenband zerstört, dass hat aber auch gelangt.
Schienbein musste auch genäht werden, da Pedal zu tief drin war.

Aber am Bike ist alles heil geblieben  :Wink:

----------


## Wild

1x f0x40 kartusche geplatzt neue 300,-
2x laufrad sätze a250,-
2 paar pedale a 70 ,-
Dämpfer : kolben steckengeblieben  290,-
1x boobar 70,-
Sattel 50,-
1x elle speiche 
1x finger gelenk!!
2x schaltaugen a 18,-

Vonnschlauchen und mäntelnnicht zu reden;-)

Lg wild

----------


## champery82

Defekt:
*X-Kartusche MZ 888 (Gewinde von der VA Einheit an der Kolbenstange abgerissen)
*Bremshebel rechts (original Gustl Griffe gegen Saint getauscht, ist echt nochmals deutlich härter vom Druckpunkt und die Bremsleistung mit 210 er Scheiben + Performance Beläge einfach nur grandios)
*1xKette gerissen
*Schaltseilzug gerissen
*Schaltung verbogen
*Umlenkhebel von Schwinge zu Dämpfer beide 
*Griffe pauschal einmal im Jahr
*Felge vo.+hi. verbeult
*Bremsscheibe hi. verbogen durch seitlichen Einschlag in einen Felsen
Verschleiß:
*Gabelsimmeringe
*Staubkappen
*Gleitbuchsen oben+unten
*Gabelservice 2x (wobei nur 1x groß mit obigen Teilen, der zweite nur noch Öl wechseln + abschmieren)
*Dämpferservice 1x
*Dämpferbuchsen
*2x Reifen hi. (Highroller 60a)
*1x Reifen vo. (Minion 42a)
*2x Schläuche vo. + hi.
*fast 3 Sätze Bremsbeläge vo. (Gustl Performance -die letzten aufgebraucht-) und 70% hi. (Gustl Endurance- halten deutlich länger)
* Reinigung + Schmiermaterialien etc...

Da kommt schon sehr viel zusammen...

----------


## fipu

Nix! :Big Grin:

----------


## Been

2 Schienbeine: Einmal Kettenblatt rechts, einmal Pedal links;
Ein Ventil ins Laufrad gedrückt
Felgenbremsbeläge
Sattel
Griffe
Handschuhe

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ausser Verschleissteile hab ich von Saisonstart bis Mitte August nichts zerstört.

Am 16.8. hab ich mir meine linke Hand kompliziert gebrochen, Trümmerfraktur mehrerer Mittelhandknochen und trage noch immer Schiene und Verband.

Mein THE One Carbon ist bei dem Einschlag auch gerissen und im Trikot gibts paar Löcher. Helm wird neu gekauft, Trikot weiterbenutzt... das schlimmste ist meine Hand....

----------


## georg

Ich hab bei einer 250to Presse vergessen 8 Stk M16 10.9  Schrauben zu lösen und damit hat der Hörr Ingeniör die Befestigungen inkl. Schrauben glatt abgerissen..
.. aber am Radl hab ich heuer nix zerstört außer Schläuchen, ein paar zusätzlichen Kratzern überall und die üblichen Beschädigungen bei den beschissenen Ganganzeigen die kein Mensch braucht.
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## syrocool

> Mein THE One Carbon ist bei dem Einschlag auch gerissen


Matti Lehikoinen trug meines wissens auch einne THE Carbon Helm ??? interessant und gut zu wissen

----------


## pyrosteiner

> Matti Lehikoinen trug meines wissens auch einne THE Carbon Helm ??? interessant und gut zu wissen


Was willst Du damit sagen?

----------


## bighit75

carbon mag keine schläge

----------


## noox

Nachtrag: 

Obere Führung der MRP G2 SL Kettenführung.

----------


## Red

Recht wenig dieses Jahr, aber die Saison hat auch spät angefangen für mich und bis ich mit dem neuen Bike zurecht gekommen bin habe ich mich auch einen Gang zurückgenommen
- Kettenführung MRP G2 Backplate verbogen und untere Plastikführung gebrochen
- vier oder fünf Speichen im Hinterrad verbogen durch zwei Äste (wird wahrscheinlich demnächst neu eingespeicht)
- kleinere Dellen in der hinteren Felge + Höhenschlag + Seitenschläge
- ein Stück aus dem Gehäuse vom Saint Bremshebel gebrochen (beim anderen habe ich das schon letzte Saison geschafft), funktioniert aber noch
- bei einer Shimano Bremsscheibe drei (von sechs) Nieten zwischen Aluspider und Reibring locker, nach Einschlag => Altmetall
- Saint Schaltwerk hat ausgeschlagene Lagerpunkte und einen leicht verbogenen Käfig, aber das Ding ist schon die zweite Saison drauf, Käfig ist schon der zweite
- Steuersatz braucht evtl. ein neues unteres Lager, bin versehentlich einen halben Tag mit deutlichem Spiel rumgefahren
- Helm hat einen Riss im Kinnbügel

Doch mehr als ich anfangs dachte. 

Und recht viele Reifen sind draufgegangen.
Alle Hinterbaulager musste ich öffnen und neu fetten nach zwei Wochen im Schlamm von Morzine im Sommer und der entsprechenden Wäschen mit dem Wasserschlauch. Eine Saint Tretlagerschale läuft auch recht rauh.

----------


## Gonzo0815

So wieder mal Leben hier rein bringen:

Zerstört hätte ich in der vergangenen Sasion:

Trigger links (Big Hit, Mautern)
1 Paar Griffe (Big Hit, Spank, Semmering)
linken Handschuh (TLD GP)
Vorderbremse (Big Hit, Formula ORO K24, Semmering)
Kette (Fury, Semmering)
X5 Schaltwerk (Fury)
Steuersatz (Fury)

Angegänzt hätt ich einen Haufen:

div. Jerseys
Helm
Goggle
Protektorjacke
Sattelstütze
Kettenführung (Fury, Semmering)
Ellbogen 
rechte Hand

Hoffentlich wird die nächste Saison nicht so Materialintensiv  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ich war 2012 relativ brav:

Zerstört:
X.9 Schaltwerk komplett abgerissenBionicon C-Guide v.02 (an der "Sollbruchstelle", leicht reparierbar)Hebel vom Saint-Schaltwerk (nicht optimale Montage meinerseits) 

Verschleiß:
Truvativ GPX Innenlager nach einer halben Saison Spiel (auf Hope gewechselt)Schaltseile an X.9 Schaltwerk innerhalb weniger Tage (da muss ein Konstruktionsfehler sein. Auf Saint gewechselt)Cane Creek AngleSet Lager verrostet nach einer SaisonXTR-Bremshebel steckengeblieben nach weniger als einer Saison (Garantietausch)SLR Sattel löst sich auf nach halber SaisonVorder DT Swiss 5.1 Felge nach 6,5(!) SaisonenHintere DT Swiss 5.1 Felge nach 2,5 Saisonen

----------


## nailen

Verschleiß:
Kenda Nevgal ( auf Baron gewechselt)
 2x Eclipse Schläuche, sonstige Schläuche (seit Baron keine Panne mehr)
 Griffe auf ODI Rogue gewechselt
Schaltseil gerissen
Neue vordere Felge, nach bösen Sturz ( so hab ich gonzo und wili hier um Forum kennen gelernt  :Big Grin:  )

Neues für Saison 2013

Zee Bremsanlage, Thomsonstütze ( Gebrauchtmarkt vom Mario hier), Zee Schaltwerk,  Kassette, Kette
5ten Impact Schuhe  (sonst auf alten Turnschuhen gefahren)
AHK-Träger
neue Lager (Rahmen)

----------


## q_FTS_p

Vernichtet:
Mavic EN521 (in alle Richtungen verbogen und zerdellt)
Fox RC4
1 Speiche
1 X7-Schaltwerk
kleiner schwarzer Hebel am X7 Schalthebel abgebrochen (ließ sich mit viel Geduld, einem Bohrer, einer Schraube und einem Heißluftfön reparieren)
Kolbenstange 888 Evo (selbst verschuldet)
1 Selle Italia SLR gebrochen
1 SRAM Kette
1 DT Swiss FR 6.1D (stark verzogen, Riss)
mehrere Schaltseile gerissen
zerfetztes Trikot
2 Schaltaugen kaputt
1 Urge Visier

Verschlissen:
1 Minion ST
paar Gleitlager am Dämpfer
Felgen haben ein paar Dellen dazu kriegt
einige Schläuche
4 Lager am Hinterbau
Funn FullOn Lenker
Ketten sind ein paar mal gerissen
ein paar Bremsbeläge runtergefahren

Eine IXS Goggle hab ich im Zug liegen lassen...

----------


## willi

Vernichtet:MRP G21 Bremshebel Saint(undicht)1 Saint Schaltwerk(Spannfeder ausgehebelt, konnte sie zwar wieder Reparieren, aber warscheinlich wird es nicht lange halten)jeden Tag ein bis zwei Speichen beim neuen LRS am Hinterrad(warscheinlich Einspeichfehler, wurde nachher komplett neu eingespeicht)Verschleiß:1 Baroneine Bremsscheibeein paar Schaltseile von BBB(haben gar nichts ausgehalten)Fiveten lösen sich auf(hab die aber halt schon länger)1 Jersey und 1 Visor vom Helm bei Sturz

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Zerstört:
1 Devinci Wilson Frameset (inkl. Steuersatz)
1 Marzocchi 888 rc3 evo ti 2011 (Beschichtung an den Standrohren abgeplatzt, Casting verzogen, Schraubgewinde für Bremsaufnahme ausgebrochen)
1 Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker
2 Bremsleitungen für Shimano Saint
1 Saint Schaltwerk
1 Sixpack Vice DH LRS
(Alles vom Wilson)
1 original Kona Lenker (am Stinky)
1 Schaltauge (Spank Puff)
1 Schaltseil (Spank Puff)
3 Ketten

Ich glaub das reicht für heuer...

----------


## nailen

Verdammt mein beileid, wie kam es zum Rahmen und Gabel??

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das wilson wurde bei einem unfall zerstört...
da is mir einer in mein parkendes auto reingefahren, wo eben schon das devinci drin gelegen ist :-(

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hat da die Versicherung was übernommen vom Rad?
Oder guckst du komplett in die Röhre?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Hat da die Versicherung was übernommen vom Rad?
> Oder guckst du komplett in die Röhre?


ich krieg ca die hälfte von dem, was ich 3,5monate vorher fürs bike ausgegeben hab... netter wertverlust...

----------


## nailen

Kannst du Sachen übernehmen z.B innenleben von der Marzzochi oder Dämpfer vom Rahmen oder denke ich gerade falsch?

----------


## georg

> Kannst du Sachen übernehmen z.B innenleben von der Marzzochi oder Dämpfer vom Rahmen oder denke ich gerade falsch?


 Du denkst zumindest illegal. Wenn eine Versicherung Schadenersatz leistet, dann geht der Schrotthaufen in das Eigentum der Versicherung über. Dh. streng genommen ist es Diebstahl, wenn du dir da was runterschraubst. In den meisten Fällen ist es der Versicherung scheissegal, die meisten wollen das Altmetall eh nicht.  Aber gerade wenn das Radl relativ neu war, trifft der Wertverlust besonders hart, es wäre jammerschade und eine Ressourcenverschwwendung die Teile die noch in Ordnung sind, nicht in das Ersatzteillager zu übernehmen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Du denkst zumindest illegal. Wenn eine Versicherung Schadenersatz leistet, dann geht der Schrotthaufen in das Eigentum der Versicherung über. Dh. streng genommen ist es Diebstahl, wenn du dir da was runterschraubst. In den meisten Fällen ist es der Versicherung scheissegal, die meisten wollen das Altmetall eh nicht.  Aber gerade wenn das Radl relativ neu war, trifft der Wertverlust besonders hart, es wäre jammerschade und eine Ressourcenverschwwendung die Teile die noch in Ordnung sind, nicht in das Ersatzteillager zu übernehmen.


mach ich eh tw...
gabel is halt das casting tot, da werd ich aber probieren, das mit dem casting einer 08 66 zu kombinieren... dann hätt ich a ersatzgabel...
naja es is ja net alles hin und auch nicht als solches deklariert worden...
aber das, was hin is, kann ich wirklich schmeißen...

----------


## nailen

Wieso gerade die 2006 66er? Hoffentlich musst net zu viel draufzahlen

----------


## noox

Heuer ist schön langsam etwas nervig:

CCDB Air vom Enduro verliert ab Auslieferung Luft. Erst nach 2. Reparatur dicht (>1 Monat warten). Außerdem Buchsenspiel.CCDB Air vom DH-Bike schicke ich zum Upgraden der Lufteinheit (wurde mir von CC angeboten) ein. Zurück kommt er mit beschädigter Kolbenstange (also die Dicke)Rock Shox Reverb Stealth ist ständig langsam. Beim Samerberg-Enduro gibt sie dann ganz auf. Bei der Reparatur finde ich dann Gummis bzw. Teile von Dichtungen, die dort nicht hingehören.Carbon Rahmen vom Enduro hat eventuell Schaden - Unter dem Lack erkennt man so Art Risse.Beim CCDB Air vom Dämpfer reißt scheinbar ein interner Kolben - keine Dämpfung mehr (5. Bike-Tag nach dem Upgrade)

Interessant ist, dass ich heuer erstmals eine Speiche abgerissen hab. Für die wär's aber auch schon die 4. Saison gewesen und sie war durch eine eingeklemmte Kette schon vorbelastet - und vermutlich beim Rad-Transport und nicht beim Fahren. Und ein paar Wochen Später habe ich auch beim 15 Jahre alten LRS vom Straßen-Rad 2 gerissene Speichen entdeckt.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Klingt ja echt zach noox.Scheinbar sammeln sich bei dir die ganzen Produktionsfehler.

----------


## noox

Paz sein CCDB Air von seinem Specialized Enduro hatte übrigens auch Buchsenspiel und wurde beim Samerberg-Enduro-Rennen auch undicht. 

Ich fahr zwar gerne viel HSR, damit ich nicht so Kicks von hinten bekomme - allerdings fahre ich ja mit 71 kg generell wenig Luftdruck - also müsste der Dämpfer ja viel höheren Druck auf die Zugstufe aushalten - eben wenn mehr Luftdruck drauf wirkt.

----------


## georg

Du hast 3 Defekte am CCDB Air die auf Qualitätsprobleme zurückzuführen sind, aber interessant findest du eine gerissene Speiche. Das wiederum finde ich interessant.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  Du hast echt Pech, mein Beileid.  :Frown: 

Ich hoffe ich zerstöre heuer nicht mehr als Schläuche weil alles andere kann ich mir nicht leisten.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Aja, ich glaub mein zweiter XTR-Hebel gibt auch schön langsam auf: Einen Tag hatte ich, wo ich mir einbildete, ständig die Hebelweite nachzujustieren. Nach 3 weiteren Bikepark-Tagen ist mir das zwar nicht mehr aufgefallen, aber dieses typische Staub-Öl-Gemisch rund um den Hebel bildet sich jedesmal wieder...

Generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass die XTR-Trail Hebel ziemlich anfällig sind. Bei einem ist mir ja schon letztes Jahr der Kolben steckengeblieben. Jetzt scheints, dass der 2. leicht undicht ist. Und beim Gatsch-Enduro-Rennen am Samerberg ging der Hebel am Ende ziemlich schwergängig. Bzw. genauer: Die XTR-Hebel haben ja so einen etwas seltsamen Hebelweg, bei dem man am Anfang einen etwas höheren Widerstand überwinden muss. Dieses Langloch, über den das Übersetzungsverhältnis bestimmt wird hat da einen sonderbaren Knick. Jedenfalls war dann dieser Widerstand, der da zu überwinden ist, nochmals deutlich höher.

Schönwetter-Bremse. Wäre interssant, ob die neuen Saint Hebeln da ähnlich anfällig sind.

----------


## klamsi

@noox: Hast dich schon mal als Testperson bei den verschiedenen Herstellern angeboten? Wenns bei dir hält sollts ja Bombensicher sein.  :Tongue: 
Und nebenbei hättest noch was zum Schreiben fürs DH-Board.  :Smile: 

Du hast auf jeden fall mein Mitgefühl, vl. solltest dir aber noch je ein T-Bike wie früher in der Formel 1 zulegen.  :Cool:

----------


## noox

Meine letzten beiden DH-Bikes hatte ich in weiser Voraussicht jeweils erst ein Jahr, nachdem ich das neue schon hatte, verkauft  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Des Losbrechmoment bei den Bremshebeln kommt lt. FREERIDE durch die Gleitlager zustande. Avid Bremshebel sind kugelgelagert und haben das halt nicht.

----------


## noox

Hast du dir die Bremshebel schon mal angesehen? Der gleitgelagerte Hebel selbst hat ja für mich "0" Losbrechmoment. Nur bewegst du mit dem Hebel einen Zapfen, der entlang eines Langloches bewegt wird. Anfangs ziemlich quer zur Bewegungsrichtung, die der Hebel vorgibt - daher der große Widerstand. Dann macht dieses "Langloch" einen Knick und der Zapfen bewegt sich mehr in dieselbe Richtung wie der Hebel vorgibt. 

Ich glaub also, dass das eine Eigenheit des "Servo Wave" ist. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum sie da so einen argen Knick drinnen haben und das ganze nicht runder ausführen. so hast du am Anfang einen sehr hohen Widerstand, der ganz plötzlich - und eben nicht kontinuierlich - in geringeren Widerstand übergehen - wobei dann schön langsam die Bremspacken greifen und dann eben diese Kraft wirkt.

----------


## georg

> Des Losbrechmoment bei den Bremshebeln kommt lt. FREERIDE durch die Gleitlager zustande.


 Kann i ma ned vorstellen und gebe noox da recht. Die Gleitlager gibts nicht, die einen solchen Widerstand erzeugen würden. Also.. gibts natürlich schon aber die haben dann andere Dimensionen - oder die Lager sind aus Schmirgelpapier.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

Ist schon so wie noox es schreibt. Ich hatte teilweise das Problem, dass der Widerstand so groß wurde, dass das praktisch nicht mehr fahrbar war. Wenn der Widerstand überwunden ist reisst du dann nämlich den Hebel voll durch, mit entsprechendem Ergebnis.

Ich hab sowohl die 810er Saint Hebel, als auch die XTR Hebel regelmäßig zerlegen müssen nach Schlammtagen.

Mal sehen ob Hope das besser kann.

@noox: Ich hätte noch zwei XTR Hebel abzugeben.

@Thema:
- Dorado ist mal wieder durch (Buchsen, Luftkammerdichtungen), wie jede Saison halt
- Hinterbau vom Banshee Legend hatte Risse
- Hinterrad löst sich mal wieder in seine Bestandteile auf

----------


## willi

E13 Lg1+ Kettenführung: Taco gerissen. Infolge Slider und Rolle verloren( selbst schuld weil einstweilige Bastellösung natürlich für die Fisch war). Hatts wer zufällig am Semmering gefunden? :Big Grin: 

Reverse Trailseeker: Kugellager bei einem Pedal zerbrösselt. Bekannt von der ersten Serie, meine sollten allerdings schon die neuen sein. Auf Garantie neu bekommen. Mal schauen ob die halten.

----------


## fipu

Schaltkabel gerissen...
Was mache ich falsch?! Ich habe fast keine Defekte (und fahre nicht wenig und bin auch nicht der längsämste...)

----------


## klamsi

Schweizer Uhrwerk halt.  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Schaltkabel gerissen...
> Was mache ich falsch?! Ich habe fast keine Defekte (und fahre nicht wenig und bin auch nicht der längsämste...)


Ich würde Sagen, alles richtig gemacht  :Wink: 
Muss ja net unbedingt sein jede Saison Unmengen in Ersatzteile zu investieren.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

bisher:
- 6 speichen bei meinem hinterrad gerissen... aber vermutlich, weil die speichen zu sehr gespannt waren...
sonst hab ich derweil nix, obwohl letztes jahr hab ich eh genug geblutet...

----------


## fipu

> Ich würde Sagen, alles richtig gemacht 
> Muss ja net unbedingt sein jede Saison Unmengen in Ersatzteile zu investieren.


Ha! Gestern habe ich noch die obere Führung der MRP hin gemacht. Die war schon länger spröd wie Sau, hat aber bis gestern noch keine Probleme gemacht.

----------


## Speedtrip

Gestern beim Entlüften meiner Code r festgestellt dass es beim Ziehen an der Spritze am Bremshebel pfeift. Ich vermute der Bremshebel ist irgendwo undicht. Ist das normal? Kann man sowas selbst reparieren oder muss man den einschicken?

----------


## noox

> Ha! Gestern habe ich noch die obere Führung der MRP hin gemacht. Die war schon länger spröd wie Sau, hat aber bis gestern noch keine Probleme gemacht.


Die Plastikteile der MRP G2 sind aber von Anfang an "so spröd wie Sau"  :Wink:

----------


## noox

... da Tobias hätt ma's eh gesagt: Erst gar net mit dem Schrauben anfangen. Aber vor dem Rennen in Schladming ist a bissl a Wartung nicht verkehrt:

- Innenlager-Lager gehören wieder mal getauscht
- eine meiner ZTR Flow hat einen Riss. Ziemlich schräg: Keine Delle, kaum Schlag, aber ein Nippel scheint schön langsam auszureissen. Andererseits: Bei einer Leichtbau-Felge muss man damit rechnen, dass die hinten nach einem Jahr aufgibt. Problem ist vermutlich, dass die Hope Hoops zu stark vorgespannt sind.

----------


## rush_dc

Mir hat's jetzt das Schaltwerk hinten zerlegt aber keinen Plan warum, Landung von einem kleinen Sprung und da hat's nur mehr geknallt und alles blockiert...
Schaltauge, schaltwerk, Kette am Arsch und noch 3 Speichen ausgerissen...
 Neues  bb30 innenlager muss jetzt nach einem Jahr auch her.

----------


## noox

ist eigentlich eh kaum mehr erwähnenswert, weil was anderes ja fast nicht zu erwarten war...

2,5 Rund in Schladming mit dem frisch reparierten CCDB Air. Zugstufe schon wieder hin!

----------


## Crux

@noox,hast du einfach nur so viel Pech oder ist der CCDB Air sein Geld nicht wert?lg Crux

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hab meie liste um einen punkt erweitert:

- Fox 36 Van 180 FIT RC2 so tief zerkratzt, dass sich schleifen nimmer auszahlt...
Eine neue Einheit kostet Ek 300€... ich fahr sie, bis Sie wirklich tot ist und dann kauf ich mir eine neue...

----------


## noox

Ui, das tut weh!

----------


## willi

Hinter Felge :Alexrim Supra D auf der X-Line (nicht gerissen aber unfahrbar). Wollte eigentlich noch heute in Leo fahren. Tja, leider sollte es nicht sein.

----------


## Red

Sieht schon ein wenig nach Riss aus. Wegen einer Delle allein ist die Felge noch lange nicht unfahrbar.

----------


## willi

> Sieht schon ein wenig nach Riss aus. Wegen einer Delle allein ist die Felge noch lange nicht unfahrbar.


Hast recht. Abgesehen vom 6mm Höhenschlag und Riss, wie neu das Ding. :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Sieht schon ein wenig nach Riss aus. Wegen einer Delle allein ist die Felge noch lange nicht unfahrbar.


Kommt auf die Delle an. Hab gestern eine in meine E530 reingehämmert, dass die unfahrbar wurde. Reifen hatte keinen Sitz mehr.

----------


## robertg202

Sowas hat bei mir noch 1 jahr gehalten....Dazu hat man ja ein Fully, da spürt man den Höhenschlag nicht so ;-)

----------


## noox

Bin zwar auch schon mit ziemlich kaputten Laufrädern unterwegs gewesen, aber so wild war's bei mir nie. Hatte immer "nur" Risse oder starke Dellen in den Flanken. Am Hinterrad könnte ich mir vorstellen, so weiter zu fahren. Am Vorderrad niemals. Da wäre ich im Kopf nicht mehr frei.

----------


## willi

Reverse Trailseeker Pedal. Achse abgerissen.

----------


## fritzchris

Habe heute meinen Syntace Vector Carbon in Mautern vernichtet.  
Chris

----------


## noox

Wild! An der Bremsschelle?


Ich könnt jetzt echt auszucken... der CCDB Air ist nach der 3. Reparatur voller vermutlich ausgeronnenem Öl zurückgekommen. Ausprobieren, was er hat. Die 2 CCDB verglichen - Compression funktioniert nicht richtig. Will die Dämpfer wieder aufpumpen. Dann lässt sich plötzlich die Pumpe nimmer aufs Ventil schrauben. Ist das Pumpen-Ventilschraubengewinde so abgenutzt, dass es sich nimmer auf das vermutlich kleine Gewinde der CDDB schrauben lässt. Geht leer durch.  Von dem ständigen Rauf- und Runterschrauben und Auf-Pumpen einfach abgenutzt.

Des Schräge ist, dass die Pumpe, die bei meiner Lyrik dabei war von Anfang an nicht auf die CCDB Air gepasst hat (zu groß). Auf das Ventil der  Lyrik passt sie grad so irgendwie. 

Und eine Fox Pumpe habe ich mal wo vergessen. 

Es ist echt zum Auszucken! Wenn eh schon alles immer hin wird, dann schaffen es die Idioten nicht mal sowas wie Ventile und Pumpen aufeinander abzustimme!
 :Cussing:  :Spread Puke:

----------


## fritzchris

Nein der ist mitten drinnen gebrochen. Irgendwie habe ich ihn bei einem Sturz abgerissen.

----------


## BATMAN

auf einem Schlag bzw. Einschlag

BOS Rare Air - Casting gebrochen, Standrohr krumm, Kartusche wohl auch defekt
Deemax Ultimate Vorderrad - krumm
Burgtec direct mount Vorbau und Enve DH Lenker ebenfalls für die Tonne
Troy Lee D3 carbon - fragwürdiger Zustand
Schuilter putt

Halt nix von halben Sachen  :Smile:

----------


## Red

Alter Flatdropper.  :Wink:

----------


## BATMAN

dacht ich probier mal was Neues
war aber doof

----------


## fipu

Die Rache des Batmans wird schrecklich! :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich hab ma die hintere felge am joyride in whistler zerstört und bei der kettenstrebe ist plötzlich 1mm material abgeschliffen... da wird wohl bald was reißen...

----------


## noox

In Whistler habe ich damals 2008 auch a hintere Felge und a Kurbel zerstört  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das is der vorteil vom voltage... da is das tretlager recht hoch und aufgesessen bin ich eig noch nie.
was mich halt mehr ärgert, ist der materialabtrag von der kettenstrebe durch den mantel!

ok, die felge war schon verzogen und zerdellt, aber ich hätt ma nie vorgestellt, dass Gummi auf dauer alu abschleift...

----------


## FreeriderVin

Tja, was ist denn alles schrott, mal schauen:
-Bremsen komplett am A*sch
-Komplett zerstörte Schaltung (hab' ein cc Bike)
-4 Griffe
-2 Reifen
-Handschuhe halb verschlissen
-Großer Riss im Visier (links vor der Schraube fast durchgerissen)
-Einige Kratzer in der Brille
Sowie einige größere und kleinere Verletzungen.

Und mein Herz verloren, allerdings nicht beim biken  :Wink:

----------


## Wild

7 hintere felgen  alle samt beim fahren ausgespeicht
5x x0 schaltwerk
6x kette sram pg1091R
4 schaltaugen
3 kettenführungen
1x vorbau gerissen
2x lenker verbogen
1x geplatze fox 40 kartusche
2x sh dbx spd pedale


ABER KEINEN PLATTEN  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

greets marcus

----------


## willi

E13 LG1+ KeFü: schon wieder der Taco gebrochen. 

Ich probier jetzt mal die Reverse, der Alutaco wird hoffentlich bei mir ein bisschen länger halten :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> 7 hintere felgen  alle samt beim fahren ausgespeicht
> 5x x0 schaltwerk
> 6x kette sram pg1091R
> 4 schaltaugen
> 3 kettenführungen
> 1x vorbau gerissen
> 2x lenker verbogen
> 1x geplatze fox 40 kartusche
> 2x sh dbx spd pedale


Alter, bist du jeden Tag im Park oder einfach nur ein Materialmörder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

> E13 LG1+ KeFü: schon wieder der Taco gebrochen. 
> 
> Ich probier jetzt mal die Reverse, der Alutaco wird hoffentlich bei mir ein bisschen länger halten


E13 Turbocharger Bashguards hab ich jetzt auch schon ein paar durch.

Den Winter müssen dann auch ein paar Sachen neu her.
- Bashguard
- Kette
- Kassette
- Kettenblatt
- KeFü Röllchen
- Helm (schon wieder :/ )
- Knieschoner
- zwei Felgen
- Matschreifen
- evtl. Lenker

neu gekommen sind schon
- Gabel
- Hinterbau :/
- Bremsen

teures Jahr

----------


## Wild

naja jeden tag nicht hab heuer aber bis jez 53 bikeparktage  :Wink:  also fahr schon relativ viel  :Big Grin: 

wenn bei mir was eingeht dann gleich alles  :Wink:  


greets marcus

----------


## Sorbas

> hab heuer aber bis jez 53 bikeparktage


 bist deppat, dafür das du in einem Bundesland wohnst, wo's net mal Bikeparks gibt net schwach...ich hab grad mal 20 bis jetzt...

dafür aber bis jetzt nur ein Schaltseil gerissen, ansonsten schadenfrei ;-)

----------


## Speedtrip

Spricht ja für gutes Material  :Wink:  Was fährst du denn so?

----------


## Sorbas

Stimmt, bzw. bin ich heuer nach Sprüngen größtenteils auch dort gelandet wo man landen soll *gg* das schont das Material auch ungemein.

Ich fahr ein 2013er Demo 8.2 - bis auf Kleinigkeiten in Standardausführung.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

so meine fox 36 rc2 fit is tot!

die Gabel spricht nicht mehr an, kleine bis mittlere schläge werden gar nicht gedämpft und bei großen schlägen, schlägt sie durch... und die Kashima beschichtung geht auch ab...

Ich glaub, ich bau meine alte totem wieder ein...

----------


## druelli

Na mal sehen was ich alles geschrottet habe:
Spezi KeFü, Superstar KeFü, X9 Schaltwerk, Schaltzug, Kettenblatt, NC 17 Pedale, Reverse Vorbau, ein paar Speichen, Kette und ein Handgelenk.
Die normalen Verschleissteile lass ich jetzt mal weg............

L.G.

Dany

----------


## klana_radikala

bilanz bisher:
1x nukeproof steuersatz
1x saint kettenblatt
1x straitline bash
1x xtr schaltwerk
1x macke an der kolbenstange vom vivid air
ein paar schaltseile und schaltzughüllen

ansonsten nur standard gedöns wie dellen in den ztr´s, boxxer schreit nach einem service und verschleiß halt

----------


## TimTim

Für mich war das Jahr ein gutes. Bei mir sind so weit ich weiß nur zwei Schläuche und ein Handschuhpaar drauf gegangen

----------


## q_FTS_p

So, i mog jetz a:

1 Alex Rims Supra D: starker Höhenschlag (beim Einspeichen passiert, Speichen haben sich irgendwie ungleichmäßig gelängt)
1 DT Swiss E530 vom Enduro in Maribor vernichtet
1 Shimano ZEE DH Schaltwerk zur Unbrauchbarkeit vernichtet
1 E13 LG1+ Pedal in Mautern abgerissen
Code R Bremshebel nach 2,5 Saisonen undicht, konnte repariert werden
nur 1 Satz (statt 5/6 organische Beläge) gesinterte Bremsbeläge an der Code R!
1 Satz organische Beläge am Enduro fertig
Diverse Huber-Buchsen Gleitlager fertiggemacht.
1 Avid G3CS 203mm verbogen

Aktueller LRS (Spike 35 auf Superstar) am DHer zeigt starke Gebrauchsspuren; dürfte aber mit ein bisschen Liebe schon noch eine Weile halten.

Alles in allem durchaus auszuhalten.

----------


## Sorbas

na dann schließ ich mich mal mit meinem Fazit an ;-)

Schadensmeldungen nach exakt 20 Bikepark-Tagen heuer...

Radl:

- 1 Schaltseil
- 2 Pins
(Reifen, Bremsbackl als Verschleißteil nicht mitgezählt)

That's it

Ich:

- Rippenprellung
- Hüftprellung
- ein paar Pins in den Unterschenkel gerammt (...ich hoff das sind nicht die 2 die jetzt fehlen *gg*)
- Muskelprellung im Oberschenkel

...zum Glück alles wieder verheilt...

----------


## noox

Ich glaub ich hatte heuer fast nur Verschleiß:

Santa Cruz V10c mit 19 Einsatz-Tagen (+ letztes Jahr mit 41):
- Schlauch wegen einem Patschen
- einige Bremsbeläge
- Ice Tech Bremsscheibe
- Crank Brothers Mallet Lager
- CCDB Air musste ca. 4x repariert werden bis ich dann einen neuen bekam.

Specialized Enduro nach 61 Einsatztagen:
- XX1-Schaltrolle ausgeschlagen.
- Ein bis zwei XX1-Kettenblätter verschlissen.
- 1 Esi-Griff (Schaumstoff-Griff)
- Truvativ PF30 Innenlager: Lager eingerostet/rauh
- Tune Kong Lager ausgeschlagen
- viele Bremsbeläge
- Speiche gerissen bei gröberem Sturz
- CCDB Air hatte am Anfang Luftverlust. Nach 2 Reparaturen (noch vor der Saison) lief er allerdings.
- 2 tubeless Reifen mit Loch (dank Milch aber nur vorübergehend Luftverlust)

Ich:
- so eine Art Skidaumen geholt (bei gemessenen 30 km/h mit Lenker an Baum hängengeblieben).

----------


## Tyrolens

Bist aber auch viel gefahren.

Heuer ohne Bikepark, aber mit einigen Stunden auf Singletrails und gut Höhenmetern:
Eine neue Kette, 
eine neue Dichtung für den Luftkolben in der Gabel, 
viel viel Öl für die Gabel,
neue Dämpferlagerung,
ein Satz Reifen,
hinteres Laufrad sollte nachzentriert werden.

Das mit dem Körperlichen lassen wir besser. Verfall an allen Ecken und Enden.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Na dann will ich auch mal

Zerstört durch Sturz:
Lenker (komplett verbogen)
Anzeige vom Trigger abgerissen
Jersey
1 Paar Griffe

Angegänzt durch Sturz:
Chesty
Bremshebel
1 Paar Griffe
Leatt Polster aufgerissen

Verschleiß:
Schaltseil
Innenlager
Dämpferbuchsen

Ich
Dübl im rechten Wadl
Tossy1 rechte Schulter
mehrfach geprellte Ellbogen
div. Hämatome

----------


## Juppi

Alter Schalter....was macht ihr bloß mit euren Bikes

----------


## q_FTS_p

Downhill.

----------

